# Sunset Limited down to 1 train??



## Tim B (Aug 20, 2021)

With the recent UP track washouts in the western U.S. one of the Sunset Limited trains that was supposed to leave New Orleans earlier this week never left. That one was cancelled. I was expecting them to start it back up again after the tract were repaired but there still seems to be only one train running. Normally there are two - one eastbound and one westbound. They take 2 days to cross the U. S. from New Orleans to L.A. and reverse direction at the end of the route. So they come through my hometown 6 days a week. Now it seems to be just one train running. The train the did not leave New Orleans still does not appear to have returned to service. So the train that is passing through my hometown today will sit overnight in New Orleans and come back through Westbound tomorrow and then not come back for 4 or 5 days unless the second train starts back up again. Does anyone know what is going on and if Amtrak plans to return the second Sunset Limited train to service?


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 20, 2021)

Looks normal now to me. Looking at around 7 pm Pacific on Friday 8/20, 1(18) arrived at LA this morning 4 hours and 53 minutes late. 2(18) is enroute to New Orleans estimated 1:47 late. 2(20) is estimated for an on time departure from LA at 10:00 pm tonight.

Perhaps you missed seeing 1(18), which was the latest westbound. 1(16) was cancelled and 2(13) disrupted and never got to NOL, but those were the only cancelled departures. Looks like the 2(13) trainset never got to NOL, causing cancellation of 1(16) for lack of equipment. NOL doesn't have the equipment lying around to build a make up consist. But 2(15) got through all right and the trainset turned as 1(18).


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 21, 2021)

I was on #1(18) this week. Departed NOL on schedule Wednesday; arrived LAX Friday morning nearly 5 hours late. 
A lot of the usual "train congestion" the entire route. We hit a cow east of Alpine, TX at MP 557.8 which added an hour!


----------



## Cal (Aug 21, 2021)

FrensicPic said:


> We hit a cow east of Alpine, TX at MP 557.8 which added an hour!


I am starting to think we need to play a game of Amtrak Bingo, either on here or at the next gathering! 

Instead of one free square, it should be "Been over 15 minutes late"


----------



## JayPea (Aug 21, 2021)

FrensicPic said:


> We hit a cow east of Alpine, TX at MP 557.8 which added an hour!



In that case there would be no excuse for running out of steaks and Angus burgers!


----------



## Tim B (Aug 21, 2021)

Well, you guys are right. I checked on the app and both trains show on schedule but for some reason one of them does not show on the tracking map. The map is what I was going by when I posted the question. But the phone app shows both trains.


----------



## daybeers (Aug 21, 2021)

Cal said:


> I am starting to think we need to play a game of Amtrak Bingo, either on here or at the next gathering!
> 
> Instead of one free square, it should be "Been over 15 minutes late"


I like that idea, but make it 1 hour!


----------

